# Is this breeder reputable?



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Is this her?

https://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/...003e6-9091.aspx
https://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/uid/734166.aspx


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I looked her up and she doesn't seem reputable at all. She is letting her dogs go way before 12 weeks and she says nothing about health/genetic testing. I would look at the AMA list pinned at the top of this section to help you find a breeder.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

No, I just googled her name.

I have no first hand experience, so I will just link you to a couple threads you should read 

How to Find and Evaluate Maltese Breeders

Where did your dog come from?

AMA Breeders by State


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

I hate to tell you this but the puppy in the picture does NOT have a baby doll head or big eyes.

Looks like some false advertising going on with her ads............sorry.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know nothing about this particular breeders, but Next Day Pets is full of puppies from puppy mills and backyard breeders.

I would definitely look elsewhere.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would read the links given to you on how to tell a reputable breeder apart from those who are backyard breeders or puppymills.

Please consider getting a Maltese only from a breeder who ACTIVELY shows their dogs in AKC conformation.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Vanitysmom @ Jul 9 2009, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803224


> I hate to tell you this but *the puppy in the picture does NOT have a baby doll head or big eyes*.
> 
> Looks like some false advertising going on with her ads............sorry.[/B]


I completely agree. Sharon would know, she has bred many beautiful maltese puppies. 

I would take the advice the ladies gave you.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (kaili214 @ Jul 9 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803237


> thanks to your ladies, i decided not to go with next day pets! i just bought boy #2 from tajon maltese!! tammy is the best. i'm so so happy!![/B]


Yay!!!

Did you get Splendor/Sassafras Male #1? or Splendor/Gossip?

Oh, how exciting!!!  Both are precious! Congrats. So glad you decided to not go with Next Day Pets! :chili:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (kaili214 @ Jul 9 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803237


> thanks to your ladies, i decided not to go with next day pets! i just bought boy #2 from tajon maltese!! tammy is the best. i'm so so happy!![/B]


Very good choice! That little guy is a complete doll baby :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (kaili214 @ Jul 9 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803237


> thanks to your ladies, i decided not to go with next day pets! i just bought boy #2 from tajon maltese!! tammy is the best. i'm so so happy!![/B]



Great decision!!!!!!! [attachment=54834:bravo.gif]


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (kaili214 @ Jul 9 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803237


> thanks to your ladies, i decided not to go with next day pets! i just bought boy #2 from tajon maltese!! tammy is the best. i'm so so happy!![/B]


Yipee!!! :chili: Did she send you more pics? I would love to see them! :biggrin:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (kaili214 @ Jul 9 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803248


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 9 2009, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803244





> QUOTE (kaili214 @ Jul 9 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803237





> thanks to your ladies, i decided not to go with next day pets! i just bought boy #2 from tajon maltese!! tammy is the best. i'm so so happy!![/B]


Yipee!!! :chili: Did she send you more pics? I would love to see them! :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I got Splendor/Sassafras Male #1!! He is so adorable. now thinking what should i name him? hehe
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, he was my favorite! 

I'm sure a name will come to you. Mine were un-named for a week or so


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww congrats! That boy is toooo cute! :wub: :wub: When will you be getting him?

Breeders sell older pups because she was considering showing them, but decided later on not too.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Maybe another K name? I'm having a major brain fart, so I can't think of one now.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

If you click on his name under his picture on her website, more pictures of him will pop up as well as his pedigree.
He is so adorable, good choice.

P.S. :Welcome 4: I just noticed that you are new here and want to welcome you.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh yeah, where are my manners? :Welcome 4:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW, congratulations!! I'd say you definitely dodged a bullet by coming here and learning how to find a great breeder.

Show breeders will choose puppies that they think have show potential but they have to wait until they are older to see if there are reasons why they shouldn't be shown. It is things like their bite is not perfect or something like that or maybe she decides not to show them for other reasons not even related to the puppy.

Claire was held back for show by her breeder but her bite went off and the pigment on her bottom eye rims is not completely filled in. I got her at 7 months old in April of this year and that is a great age!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (kaili214 @ Jul 9 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803237


> thanks to your ladies, i decided not to go with next day pets! i just bought boy #2 from tajon maltese!! tammy is the best. i'm so so happy!![/B]


You will be pleased with a Tajon pup........Congrats! We can't wait to see lots of pictures.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby & welcome. You made a good choice.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

This is an extra picture Tammy had sent me of the little guy that is not on her site. Congrats he is just gorgeous!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 



[attachment=54836:IMG_3541.jpg]


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness!!!!!!! I wish I was you when I got my first maltese!!!! You are sooooooo lucky...to know us... :blush: ...this will be a good introduction to the breed...and I'm sure you'll be wanting more after this..... :biggrin:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awww.welcome.and congrats for your gorgeous boy. :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (kaili214 @ Jul 9 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803373


> awww he is so cute!! i can't wait. my only concern is about crystal's comment on not buying from tajon. any one have any problems with tammy's malteses?[/B]


It's hard for anyone to have 100% approval... I would have no hesitation of buying from Tajon. There are many members here who are very happy with their Tajon babies.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (kaili214 @ Jul 9 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803373


> awww he is so cute!! i can't wait. my only concern is about crystal's comment on not buying from tajon. any one have any problems with tammy's malteses?[/B]


You can pm crystal, I don't think she wanted to say anything on a public forum.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 9 2009, 06:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803397


> QUOTE (kaili214 @ Jul 9 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803373





> awww he is so cute!! i can't wait. my only concern is about crystal's comment on not buying from tajon. any one have any problems with tammy's malteses?[/B]


It's hard for anyone to have 100% approval... I would have no hesitation of buying from Tajon. There are many members here who are very happy with their Tajon babies.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I would not hesitate for a minute to buy from Ta-Jon.
Good Luck. :biggrin:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have corresponded w/ Tammy in the past on her Maltese and she was wonderful! I wouldn't have hesitated getting one from her if the right one had come along at the right time.  I'm sure you'll be very happy with Ta-Jon!


----------

